# xorg not starting with amdgpu



## f0r3ign3r (Jul 11, 2020)

I've discovered that we have newer packages in terms of graphics such mesa-devel. After updating the system I upgraded the following packages:

```
xorg-minimal
drm-devel-kmod
libdrm
```
and I installed `mesa-devel`.

Something I feel strange is that `xorg-server` installs `mesa-dri` even with `mesa-devel` previously installed. (Maybe it hasn't anything to do with the issue).

The working platform is an AMD Ryzen 7 with vega graphics running FreeBSD 13-CURRENT. It boots fine to tty but when I try to run the command `startx` I get this:

```
amdgpu: os_same_file_description couldn't determine if two DRM fds reference the same file description.
if they do, bad things may happen!
ac: Unknown GPU, using 0 for raster_config
```

Here's a full xorg.0.log pastebin.

As always /etc/rc.conf has `kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"` and /boot/loader.conf has `hw.syscons.disable=1`.

Strange too is that `xorg` automatically creates a video config file naming the section `output device` instead of `display`. It doesn't seem to affect at all since it's not working whether I enable or disable the conf file.

I've tried both enabling and disabling my custom xorg rule 10-amdgpu.conf:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "AMDgpu"
    Driver "amdgpu"
    Option "DRI" "3"
    Option "TearFree" "true"
EndSection
```
with no luck.

`pciconf` reports:

```
vgapci0@pci0:5:0:0:
vendor = "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"
device = "Picasso"
class = display
```


Does anyone have a hint to check what can be causing this? I understand that devel packages are under heavy work and is expected to see things not working.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

graphics/drm-devel-kmod is for a recent -CURRENT.

```
.if ${OPSYS} == FreeBSD && ${OSVERSION} < 1300101
	IGNORE=         not supported on older CURRENT, no kernel support
.endif
```

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## f0r3ign3r (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> graphics/drm-devel-kmod is for a recent -CURRENT.
> 
> ```
> .if ${OPSYS} == FreeBSD && ${OSVERSION} < 1300101
> ...


I forgot to mention, I'm running FreeBSD 13-CURRENT


----------

